# Dell Inspiron 620 and PCI-e video card...



## joxley1990

Hey all,

Weee problem. I have a Inspiron tower, with a built in graphics card. I have bought a PCI-e graphics card in order for me to be able to use multiple monitors...

When I installed the graphics card, I had the monitor plugged in to the onboard graphics card, and there was a message came up that said I have installed another graphics card, if i want to use it, unplug the monitor from the onboard, and plug it into the PCI-e card, so I did do, and nothing happens, the light on the monitor turns from amber to green, but then the actual screen just turns blank!!!

I have tried plugging both monitors into both graphics cards and they both do the same thing, i disabled the onboard in the bios, still no luck...

what else can i try?? will installing drivers make it work??


----------



## Troncoso

Either you didn't plug the 6 pin (or 8 pin) power adapter from the power supply to your video card, or your power supply can't power it as most pre built systems come with one that can barely power the machine you have.

Edit: What graphics card did you buy?


----------



## joxley1990

mmmm...im doubtful for two reasons..

firstly, there is no connection TO run from the power supply to the video card, and no connection on the video card, im sure its all powered by the PCI-e slot???

secondly, there would be no option in the bios to disable the onboard if the computer couldnt handle a PCI-e card, surely?


----------



## joxley1990

P.S - It's a nVidia 6200. Nothing special, I don't game or anything, just needed something simple to run MM on.


----------



## Troncoso

1) That's why I asked what video card you had. Higher end cards require addition power.

2) The motherboard can handle the card just fine. It's the power supply that's the issue.
    Can you please link the video card you are trying to use? The power supply you have
    in your system is either a 250w or 300w (depending on the type tower you got)
    either of which aren't going to be of good quality. That's the nature of a pre-built
    system.

If it's not the power supply, it's possible you just have a bad card. When you put in a new video card, in almost all cases 9another reason to know which card you have), windows 7 will use a Microsoft driver so that you will still get video.


----------



## Troncoso

Okay, so your card requires a minimum 300w power supply, really though depends on what you have. So you barely meet the requirements. Though the card is very old. You may try installing the drivers before installing it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im not sure what your monitor is, but if its old try a modern monitor, or a flatscreen with vga.

i had a similar problem with two gpu's (gtx 260 and hd 3870x2) after upgrading from an 8800 gts.

I was going out of my mind, then i tried the gpu's on my telly and voila, working gpu.

It was weird as my 8800gts never had a problem with my old monitor but the new gpu's did, so it might be a good idea to try a new monitor.


----------



## joxley1990

Update - 

Okay, so the video card is in the machine, and plugged into a monitor via a VGA connection. When the computer is usually off, the green light on the monitor flashes, because it has no connection to anything, and when you switch the computer on, the green light goes static, because it has a connection..

and now..

when you turn the computer on (with the monitor plugged via VGA into the video card) - the green light stays static, but there is no picture, it is just a black screen!!!

the computer is loading fine because you hear windows booting up..

getting proper frustrated, can anyone assist me further??

cheers guys


----------



## SuperDuperMe

joxley1990 said:


> Update -
> 
> Okay, so the video card is in the machine, and plugged into a monitor via a VGA connection. When the computer is usually off, the green light on the monitor flashes, because it has no connection to anything, and when you switch the computer on, the green light goes static, because it has a connection..
> 
> and now..
> 
> when you turn the computer on (with the monitor plugged via VGA into the video card) - the green light stays static, but there is no picture, it is just a black screen!!!
> 
> the computer is loading fine because you hear windows booting up..
> 
> getting proper frustrated, can anyone assist me further??
> 
> cheers guys




This really sounds like the exact same problem i had, if you can definately try it in a better monitor/tv.

I wouldnt write the card off just yet, as i did that and missed out on a gtx 260 before realising it was my monitor :/


----------



## joxley1990

Ive tried a modern VGA monitor, a modern monitor with VGA and DVI, and my brand new TV!


----------



## Troncoso

joxley1990 said:


> Ive tried a modern VGA monitor, a modern monitor with VGA and DVI, and my brand new TV!



Then it is still possibly your psu.  Though you seem so ready to mark that off a possibility.  I would still suggest installing the drivers then installing the card


----------



## joxley1990

the next problem being that it wont let me install the drivers without finding the hardware!!!

im swaying towards the psu but would it not turn on altogether if that was the problem??


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ahh, damn, maybe a bad card then.

Sorry i couldnt help.


----------



## joxley1990

you were help, thanks alot.


----------



## jonnyp11

well my psu was bad once and it would turn on, then it would later take like 20 tries to boot, then i had to un-plug and re plug it to get it to turn on, then it just wouldn't at all, but in this case, if the psu doesn't have enough power it is prob just getting all the power to everything else and enough for the video card to recognize but there isn't enough power for the gpu to actually work


----------



## Troncoso

joxley1990 said:


> the next problem being that it wont let me install the drivers without finding the hardware!!!
> 
> im swaying towards the psu but would it not turn on altogether if that was the problem??



You can manually install them through the device manager. A little more complicated, but it's possible. 

But yes it will turn on but without enough juice it won't give the video card any. The reason I think it's that is because I built my mom a PC with an 8500 gt with a 300w power supply and it did the same thing after a while.


----------

